# New to site hi to all



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi to all just started on site iv been training for the last 11 years on on off been back at it for about 19 months now and hopefully stay at it no plans to stop any way.

just thort id tell u all a bit about my self and my training and if any one wants to give me any tips or ask for any that would be g8t .

Im 30yo im about 200 pounds at mo i train 4 times a wk i break my body parts down in to 2 workouts. i train mon,tue wed off then thr, fri then wk end off. i do mon back,bicep, legs and lower back doing 12 sets major 6 sets minor then tue i do chest,triceps,shoulders and calfs same thing with 12 major 6 minor .then on thr and fri repeat but with 8 major 4 minor.

its been working out prity well for me to give you an idea of weights im useing benching 264ounds at mo deadlifting 297pounds cable row machine 264pound.

used this site for info in past and its allways been good so looking forward to been apart of it now proper so happy training to ya all!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome man :thumbup1:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

cheers cool name man lol!


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

welcome to UK-M :thumb:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M mate :beer:


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome aboard


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello there !


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

welcome along


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, hello, welcome and good day!


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M mate. There are some great arty guys on here 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to UK-M


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

why are people replying to a welocme post feom Sept'11???

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## beeferberg (Jan 4, 2012)

hello and welcome dude.


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome mate


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Welcome to UK-M mate. There are some great arty guys on here
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


wats going on this was my welcome post a year ago ! :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

just sust duch tony reped me useing my first post cheers mate!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

LOL

A belated Welcome to you


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Dutch tony again with this!!! Your the definition of a flash back!!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Viking88 said:


> Dutch tony again with this!!! Your the definition of a flash back!!


Lovely picture of your fingers in the sun today :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Lovely picture of your fingers in the sun today :lol:


your so sweet DT :wub:


----------

